# Laser Cut Helically Segmented Sierra Blank



## Ken Wines (Mar 24, 2017)

This is 5 strand, one revolution helical blank that was laser cut and fits Sierra tubes.  I cut 4 segments from 5 species of wood and pieced 4 blanks together from the results.  You're probably wondering why 4 total blanks and not 5.  The segment's are width adjusted to compensate for laser kerf which rendered the 5th segment in each source blank smaller than the others.  The first photo is a glued up blank.  The second photo shows the source blanks. The third photo is the glued up blank on the left and the other three non glued blanks.  The woods are osage orange, aromatic red cedar, walnut, cherry and maple.


----------



## LouCee (Mar 24, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 24, 2017)

Super job on these spirals! Glad you compensated for the kerf. 
In looking at these, I realized this is left handed as in a bolt with left hand threads. How hard is it to tell the laser to do a mirror image...right hand twist?
Just curious.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2017)

Very cool.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 24, 2017)

That looks great.


----------



## Ken Wines (Mar 24, 2017)

Charlie_W said:


> Super job on these spirals! Glad you compensated for the kerf.
> In looking at these, I realized this is left handed as in a bolt with left hand threads. How hard is it to tell the laser to do a mirror image...right hand twist?
> Just curious.


Charlie,  It's rather simple to change the rotation.  It's just a matter of flipping the cut lines,  one mouse button operation.


----------



## tjseagrove (Mar 24, 2017)

That workup would make a great YouTube video.

Tom


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm impressed! Very cool


----------



## TattooedTurner (Mar 24, 2017)

Very cool!


----------

